# Best way you get video off the 172 pvr?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

My Dish 721 is due to arrive on Monday or Tuesday. What are other people using to get video off the 721. My VCR took a dump and thats kinda how I convinced my wife to let me get the pvr ($500 !). Anyway VCR quality sucks compared to dvd. I'm not ready to buy a $300 -$500 DVD burner yet. Can the USB port be used to connect it to another PC and download the stored video? If I could get the video to a PC I can burn S-VCDs and they hold about an hour and are near dvd quality. Even 90 hours is gonna fill up fast if I'm saving 4-5 + hours a week.

Thanks
Nightmare


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What Is DMCA tell you ? You'll be a pirate


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

About the only legal thing you can do is hook up a VCR to the analog output and record the stuff you want. It is unclear exactly what the DMCA means with PVRs... Technically trying to read the stuff off of the disk directly could be a violation of DCMA, it will be a while before congress and the courts sort this all out.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

There's always a PC video capture card hooked to the outputs..


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

Weird, I can't seem to edit my first post. I wanted to fix the 721 in the title. Anyway, I doubt the DMCA police will show up. I'm not gonna sell coppies of Friends. I have a Hauppauge WinTV-D but when I installed it there were "interfearence" lines in the picture. I could try it again in another pc. Anyone have a VIVO card they are impressed with? I see several in the PC stores.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It's not possible to get the data of a 721 by using the USB ports.

As far as I know there is no way to get a digital recording off a 721 in it's digital form.

Discussion of trying to rip the data from the hard drive is a violation of the DBSTalk.COM user agreement which states.

(m) Discussion about hacking into the content of Personal Video Recorders (PVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the PVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited. However, discussion about upgrading the hard drive in a PVR is allowed.

So I must close this thread. However I sugest you search for a group called Dishrip on Yahoo that may point you to what your looking for. 

Thanks


----------

